# Where to buy 12 volt LED lightbulb?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone know where I can buy a 12 volt led lightbulb?
I'm looking for a bulb that looks a lot like a regular bulb.

I would like to test one and see how it compares to running
a 120 volt LED 60 watt bulb with a inverter


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Try an R/V dealer,most have a parts department.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Odd offers a good suggestion there. Also, you can find them all over the place online. I picked up a few on sale through Newegg.com.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you looking for a 12 volt bulb with the typical screw in end that you find on a 110 bulb. Then do you intend to feed 12 vdc into the 110 fixture?

Or are you looking for a 12 vdc bulb to fit 12vdc fixtures?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

12V 4w Dimmable LED Warm White A19 Light Bulb (LED-A-12V-4W-WW) by AQL
12V 4W DIMMABLE LED WARM WHITE A19 LIGHT BULB LED-A-12V-4W-WW


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking for bulb that will fit into a standard 110 light fixture. 
I need one that is as bright as a 60 watt or more 

I would like to compare it to a 110 volt LED and see how much power each takes
I can run a 60 watt 110 volt LED bulb with a inverter and it takes about .8 amp or 9.6 watts
Would it be a lower draw to run a 12 volt LED 60 watt bulb?

I thought at one time someone in here said they saw them in one of the home improvement stores


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Truck stops and online motorcycle places have them.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have looked on line and all I can find are the low watt ones I'm looking for a bulb 
that is as bright as a 60 watt or more


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> 12V 4w Dimmable LED Warm White A19 Light Bulb (LED-A-12V-4W-WW) by AQL
> 12V 4W DIMMABLE LED WARM WHITE A19 LIGHT BULB LED-A-12V-4W-WW


Thanks for taking the time to find this but the bulb is low wattage


----------

